# Quick prayer for God's will on my life.



## JBGriffith (Oct 31, 2011)

If anyone could just say a quick prayer for my wife and I. We are really asking and praying for God's will to be done in our lives. Just struggling with where we are supposed to be and what we are supposed to be doing. Myself especially. I have a decent job that I am very thankful for, but I don't feel like it's where I'm supposed to be. Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 1, 2011)

Prayer for you and wifey. Do not move in darkness...just wait. God will let you know. I will pray for patience, longsuffering, and wisdom for you!!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 1, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> Prayer for you and wifey. Do not move in darkness...just wait. God will let you know. I will pray for patience, longsuffering, and wisdom for you!!



Good advice right there!

My prayers are added as well.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re:*

Prayers that God will show you the way!  Keep living out His will:

1 Thessalonians 5
16 Rejoice always, 17 pray without ceasing, 18 give thanks in all circumstances; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 2, 2011)

Praying for you both


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 24, 2011)

Prayers lifted


----------

